# I taught one of my dogs something "useful"



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I had to move back into the parents house with my GSDs and my mom always complains that they don't do anything useful around the house. So I decided to teach Berlin how to get the newspaper so he can be useful. Here is a video of him at 13 weeks (today) getting his prized newspaper.

http://s530.photobucket.com/albums/dd348/QueenCO2/Videos/?action=view&current=0024.flv


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

OH MY, thats has got to be the cutest thing i've seen in a long time! Very smart pup!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

He is the most adorable baby I have ever seen!


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

What a cute puppy!! Thats amazing, great job!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG that pup is the cutest thing I have seen in a while
smart pupper too 
what a good boy, did it shut your mom up


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

CUTE! He carries his paper so proudly!


----------



## rainydaygoods (Oct 13, 2008)

I think my heart just melted a little. That is so, so sweet - what an adorable puppy!!!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Must have taken lots of treats?!


----------



## FaithsMom (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh my goodness I am officially jealous! Faith would have gotten the paper, but it never would have left her mouth without most of it missing! How cute is that!









Sandi


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Aaawwww...that's so awesome.


----------



## MoongazrNH04 (Feb 9, 2004)

That pup totally ROCKS!!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

That is just darling! He looks so proud as he's carrying the paper back too.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome! Great Job! What did you Mom think of it?


----------



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

Aww that is Very cute & VERY smart too!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh my, I am smiling so hard it hurts! He is SO smart and wanting to listen! Can you tell me the steps it took to teach him this? He is so good at "wait." 

I love how he checks out the location of the paper from the deck before heading down to get it!

Jennifer


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

That has got to be one of the cutest things I've seen.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

That was amazing. Very special pup.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: vectorSketcherThat is awesome! Great Job! What did you Mom think of it?


Yes my mom is happy about it, but she still usually gets it herself since the doggies I don't wake up as early as she does. We are usually the first ones up on the weekends though, you shoud see him with that heavy Sunday paper! We had a good one the other day, it was huge because there was some kind of sample product in the bag.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDOh my, I am smiling so hard it hurts! He is SO smart and wanting to listen! Can you tell me the steps it took to teach him this? He is so good at "wait."
> 
> I love how he checks out the location of the paper from the deck before heading down to get it!
> 
> Jennifer


Being a puppy, he wanted to have everything in his mouth so training was fairly easy! I had him on a leash, and we would always start from in the house as I don't want him thinking the driveway is a place to play when he's out doing other things. This is a task that starts and ends in the kitchen. He has to sit at the door and wait, so if he didn't wait, there was tension on the leash and the door would shut until he sat. When he would wait, even for the briefest second I would release and praise, as he got better we increased the time. I can't tell you how to train the location check, that's something he started doing on his own. I would tell him to go get the paper as i walked him on leash down the driveway to the paper. The first time i moved the paper around with my foot to get his attention, and when he grabbed it he was praised. He started off by dragging it down the driveway, it was too big for a 9 week old pup, and everytime he dropped it I would tell him to get the paper, and if he was distracted i would move it with my foot until he grabbed it again, then praise. As he started getting the hang of it, there was less leading with the leash because he started to look for the paper (unless there were leaves blowing across the driveway, those are always more interesting...). He started pulling on the leash to run for the paper so I had to run behind him and make it fun. Then I went to a retractable leash (generally I hate these things, but they are good for potty training and some distance training) so I was further away from him, always praising when he did well. When he seemed solid with the long leash, then we tried off leash. He gets a treat when he brings it in the house. I have him drop it on the rug rather than hand it to me only because of the treat chaos that goes on with the other dogs when he comes in. They all run to the door thinking they will get a treat.

Good luck and HAVE FUN!


----------



## rainydaygoods (Oct 13, 2008)

> Quote: I love how he checks out the location of the paper from the deck before heading down to get it!


OMG me too. That is just way too cute!!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

That has got to be the cutest thing I have ever seen. LOVE the head through the deck slats to check location!


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

That is just AWESOME! What an adorable, smart pup! Gorgeous, too! He looks so confident getting that paper, and I love the way he looked to see where it was! You did a FINE job teaching him to retreive it! He's definitely something to brag about!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MoongazrNH04That pup totally ROCKS!!


Oh yeah! !!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE that video!

Now .... HOW (specifically!) did you train him to do this?


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

That is probably one of the cutest video's I've seen in a long time!! Awesome job training him!!! He's adorable!!


----------



## Melodie A (Aug 13, 2008)

WOW! Super job and he is just about the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Great video! Wonderful job!! Fantastic, smart and beautiful puppy.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

now that is cool


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey Spartshep, did you see this video? It is a Puck/Razzy puppy. I tried to send you a PM but it kept freezing my computer.


----------



## Riptide (Jun 28, 2008)

GREAT job, I love how confident he is!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow congrats I was so shocked what a great and smart puppy you have there. My husband so enjoyed the video too, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

That is absolutely adorable!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Very Cute. He just seems to love his job and his sit and wait is awesome. Truly a smart boy you have on your hands there.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

That is GREAT! He takes his job serious too! and is very proud of himself!

Thanks for sharing, that put a big smile on my face..


----------

